

San Diego Hacker News Meetup #12 (Fri 12/17) - compumike
http://anyvite.com/uw0pmrpy7q

======
compumike
Please RSVP!

To receive notifications of future events, join our e-mail list
(<http://groups.google.com/group/sd-hackernews>).

For other San Diego area tech / startup meetups, see the huge SD Tech Scene
calendar (<http://www.sdtechscene.org/>).

------
dmpayton
Rah. After going to SDSHDH2, I really wanted to start going to the regular
SDHN meetups. Sad to say, December is another month I'm missing out on, as
I'll be in San Jose.

------
ygd
You're getting too much free karma for this...

------
jwegener
WHOOOO!

------
aresant
Can I temporarily hijack and ask if any Ruby guys want some local contract
work? Drop me an email via profile if so - I can't make it in person to ask.

------
brentoids
ping

